# non-electric ceiling fan???



## DangerMouse

you might be able to retrofit something from an old grandfather's clock with the pull chains.

just a thought

DM


----------



## Rio del Viento

*Non-electric Fan*

Were you able to find plans for a mechanical off-the-grid ceiling fan? I am looking for the same thing. 









bobrok said:


> Hello,
> I chose the "green" forum as the best place to post this. If I need to be redirected please acknowledge.
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen plans for a mechanical (that is, a non-electrically operated) ceiling fan? I'm looking for something to gently push the heat down from the ceiling when heating my off-grid cabin in the winter and I would love to cobble something together if I just knew how to apply the mechanics of, say, an old fashioned wind up mantle clock to the propulsion of fan blades. I figure I would have to rewind frequently but I am prepared to deal with that part if the other is possible.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## DangerMouse

another idea could be a solar powered attic fan. although it would have drawbacks.

DM


----------



## giascott

*There WAS a design somewhere*

At some point, touring some historic site, they had a ceiling fan that was powered by a wind up spring, not unlike winding up a clock. I've been searching trying to find someone that still manufactures these fans, but so far-no luck. I don't even know who made them in the 1800s. I'm fairly certain that wherever I saw this original fan was in the western USA, but it was still likely to have been manufactured in the east.


----------



## johnconor

*Hello*

If you are attempting to conserve energy, create constant airflow, or just want to add a decorative touch to any room, an *electric ceiling fan* might just be what you are looking for. An electric ceiling fan will cool in the warm months and pull warm air down from the ceiling during colder months.:no:


----------



## giascott

*NON-electric is the whole point!*

I think the whole point was NON-electric for a variety of reasons. The fan I saw was would by an oversized "key". I think it had 2 teeth that fit into the fan gear works with a simple crank handle that was operated from the floor level-the fan was like 12-15 ft off the floor.


----------



## DangerMouse

i still think a small solar/battery unit would be fine, although i like the idea of a spring wound better. 
i'd like a link to any photos of what you saw, giascott. i googled antique fans, found mention of them, but no pics.
a grandfather clock type chain pull system would still work too..... but of course, you'd be forced to use some ingenuity to create it....

DM


----------



## johnconor

An electric ceiling fan will cool in the warm months and pull warm air down from the ceiling during colder months.i still think a small solar/battery unit would be fine, although i like the idea of a spring wound better.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

bobrok said:


> Hello,
> I chose the "green" forum as the best place to post this. If I need to be redirected please acknowledge.
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen plans for a mechanical (that is, a non-electrically operated) ceiling fan? I'm looking for something to gently push the heat down from the ceiling when *heating my off-grid cabin in the winter* and I would love to cobble something together if I just knew how to apply the mechanics of, say, an old fashioned wind up mantle clock to the propulsion of fan blades. I figure I would have to rewind frequently but I am prepared to deal with that part if the other is possible.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance for replies.





johnconor said:


> An electric ceiling fan will cool in the warm months and pull warm air down from the ceiling during colder months.i still think a small solar/battery unit would be fine, although i like the idea of a spring wound better.


Perhaps you missed the "off grid" fact??

I saw one that worked off a pulley system
Connected to a bicycle somehow


----------



## DIYtestdummy

My grandfather had something like that many years ago...geez, I was very tiny then, suprised that I still remember.


----------



## gma2rjc

> Connected to a bicycle somehow


Were there some playing cards connected to the spokes of the wheels, by any chance? J/K...:laughing:


----------



## MBunker

*Non-electric ceiling fans*

I don't know if this story will help, but who knows. In 1999 I had a two day stop in New Orleans. It was my first time to New Orleans so I decided to catch a cab to the French Quarter and check things out. After a lot of walking around, I found myself in a bar/cafe establishment eating a sandwich. I noticed that the ceiling fans were all connected by belts (like... fan belts). All the fans (about 12 or so) turned lazily and I couldn't help but stare at them because they looked so old. After I had been there about 20 minutes, I noticed the bartender go over near the main entrance door and he pulled on a long chain that went up near the ceiling. It turns out that the fans were operated (like an earlier responder said) like an old grandfather clock. Once every half hour or so, the bartender would walk over and pull this long chain and the fans would keep spinning. Anyway, later on (about 6 years ago) when I was moving my whole family off-grid, I looked up these fans to see if I could find any. I wasn't able to find any of these non-electric fan belt fans online, but I found replicas that were powered by fan belts. The fan belt of the first fan came from a small motor that turned all the subsequent fans in order. Maybe something like that could be retrofitted with some mechanism like a grandfather clock chain. Then I looked up the history of those fan belt fans and it seems that New Orleans (and much of the south) was really a "hot spot" (so to speak) of the non-electric fan business. However, when small motors became affordable, many of the New Orleans businesses installed a small motor outside the back of the establishment and powered the old non-electric fans with the small motor. It would be great to find some of the old antique chain mechanisms and fix up a non-electric fan system for my cabin and office. We have been off-grid for 5 years and would never go back.

Anyway, don't know if this story helped.

MB


----------



## eredluin

*non-electric ceiling fan*

Hi, I was searching/googling for the same type of fan. Did you ever find one, or make one?


----------



## CNM Design

Last time I saw one of those, it was on an old Tarzan movie. It hung from the ceiling of the hut and some native was pulling on a rope. Do you have any kids?


----------



## bobrok

Well, it has been a while since I checked my OP. Thanks to all who have replied. Giascott and MBunker I appreciate your posts and I would ask that you share any findings here. I'm still looking...this thing has had to have been invented somewhere before. Keep in touch.


----------



## jfryboothe

*non electric ceiling fan*

My aunt in Eugene, OR had two wall-mounted, wooden art pieces that used a relatively simple mechanism which included a spring and thin rope (as i recall)... which would spin a large 14" (?) wheel for up to 24 hours... i don't see why such a thing couldn't be modified and ceiling mounted; the artist was local. 
I just mentioned this to a friend whose father is a machinist... and if it can be simply built he would definitely be able to produce it! ... a different friend and I have been contemplating this since we built her off-the-grid cabin, 4 years ago and just today, I remembered my aunt's art! it's a great idea. It can and will happen.


----------



## DangerMouse

i'll get right to it...

DM


----------



## bobrok

jfryboothe said:


> My aunt in Eugene, OR had two wall-mounted, wooden art pieces that used a relatively simple mechanism which included a spring and thin rope (as i recall)... which would spin a large 14" (?) wheel for up to 24 hours... i don't see why such a thing couldn't be modified and ceiling mounted; the artist was local.
> I just mentioned this to a friend whose father is a machinist... and if it can be simply built he would definitely be able to produce it! ... a different friend and I have been contemplating this since we built her off-the-grid cabin, 4 years ago and just today, I remembered my aunt's art! it's a great idea. It can and will happen.


jfryboothe, seriously, if you can locate a photo, sketch or anything from your aunt please share it with us. thanks
bobrok


----------



## bobrok

99BN99 said:


> Not a ceiling fan, but you might find this helpful if you are using a woodstove.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/gifts/page.aspx?c=1&p=50246&cat=4,104,55967


99bn99: i had a problem w/ your link, but I assume you are referring to the ecofan on the same site. I've not seen that before and it looks very interesting. I use propane so version c for gas stoves seems to be the one. This is definitely a bookmark-for-further-research item. Thank you for the post.
bobrok


----------



## 99BN99

Yes, I was looking at the ecofan. sorry about the link - if what I see showing up in the thread is what you got, I am not surprised it did not work - I do not understand why the link would abreviated in the middle.


----------



## bobrok

I would like to craft something that looks like this, lower profile though because my ceilings are only about 8 feet high and the span isn't nearly as long. Rather than scramble around looking for a clock mechanism and trying to figure out how to retrofit it how about using a weighted pulley system? On the surface it would seem to be an easier way to accomplish this rather than a clock mechanism, wouldn't it?
Now I think I need to cross post this to a mechanical engineering forum so that someone can shed some light on gear ratios or reduction pulleys so that the fan moves slowly.
Comments?? Ideas??


----------



## DangerMouse

that setup looks do-able, if you can find out who did it and can get plans, please post them here.

DM


----------



## bobrok

DangerMouse said:


> that setup looks do-able, if you can find out who did it and can get plans, please post them here.
> 
> DM


Not so easy, DangerMouse. I just googled until I found something that looked like what I wanted to make. I doubt if the fan/belt/pulley system would be too difficult to make w/o plans, but experimenting around with blade speed is probably going to be the killer and will no doubt require some experimenting UNLESS I can get some engineer type who can figure this based on room size, etc. and calculate weights, ratios and such. Otherwise it will be an experiment until the cows come home.


----------



## DangerMouse

i've been thinking about using lawnmower parts for the spring action, there may even be a bearing i can use too....
i'm interested in how that guy did his. i imagine he uses a pole with a flat end like they use for some window cranks.
the spring would be housed inside the bottom piece. weighting and chaining sure seems easier to me too though.
(besides, i've always been partial to those giant metal pinecones/acorns....)

DM


----------



## 99BN99

I think as soon as you are getting into using gravity weights, you are duplicating on a large scale the movement in a clock tower. If you do a search on clock towers and grandfather clocks, you get some idea of the weight needed to drive a clock. 

Now consider how much greater the resistance to run a fan, with the resulting greater weight. 

Unless you really like tinkering with large heavy mechanisms, you might be better with solar and wind generated electricity, battery storage, and an electric fan. Remember that you are not trrying to make a windtunnel, you just want to move the air around the room, to mix the cold floor air and the hot ceiling air. If the blades are large and light (light to make easy starting), the large blades will displace a lot of air at low speeds, with very little sound.


----------



## bobrok

99BN99 said:


> I think as soon as you are getting into using gravity weights, you are duplicating on a large scale the movement in a clock tower. If you do a search on clock towers and grandfather clocks, you get some idea of the weight needed to drive a clock.
> 
> Now consider how much greater the resistance to run a fan, with the resulting greater weight.
> 
> Unless you really like tinkering with large heavy mechanisms, you might be better with solar and wind generated electricity, battery storage, and an electric fan. Remember that you are not trrying to make a windtunnel, you just want to move the air around the room, to mix the cold floor air and the hot ceiling air. If the blades are large and light (light to make easy starting), the large blades will displace a lot of air at low speeds, with very little sound.


I appreciate your comments, and it reinforces all of the issues that have perplexed me about this whole project.
I have thought of a motorized fan since we do already generate solar power but it would be a strain on the small system and that is why I'm all for avoiding power consumption. That ecofan is beginning to look a lot better but some of the reviews have been less than favorable and those blades are so small....

Well, we have over 1000 views on this thread already so maybe a magnanimous engineer will step forward with a solution:yes:


----------



## 99BN99

You might also want to consider posting at yahoo answers: http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/ask

There are a lot of viewers there as well. As with any internet group, expect both serious and nonsense and senseless answers.


----------



## bobrok

I think I'm going back to the spring driven mechanism vs. weights. Wouldn't you think that spring tension would overcome inertia to move lightweight fan blades (after maybe a little nudge to put it in motion)?


----------



## Shmizer

Hey Bobrok

Go rent the Mosquito Coast with Harrison Ford. They have the exact fan you are looking for in the movie. It uses a gravity weight as a power source. If you pause the image, there is enough detail to reverse engineer it. I am planing to build a replica of this fan for my off grid cabin later this summer.


----------



## bobrok

Shmizer said:


> Hey Bobrok
> 
> Go rent the Mosquito Coast with Harrison Ford. They have the exact fan you are looking for in the movie. It uses a gravity weight as a power source. If you pause the image, there is enough detail to reverse engineer it. I am planing to build a replica of this fan for my off grid cabin later this summer.


Hi Shmizer,
Gonna do it! And they say there's nothing worthwhile on the tube...
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bobrok

...bump...

FINALLY saw the movie...more to follow
anyone else seen it?


----------



## Mr Chips

Maybe somebody like this could help you out

http://www.hudsonscustommachining.com/


----------



## Mr Chips

CNM Design said:


> Last time I saw one of those, it was on an old Tarzan movie. It hung from the ceiling of the hut and some native was pulling on a rope. Do you have any kids?


What you are describing is called a Punka


----------



## spark plug

*Idea/s for non-Electric (driven) ceiling fan???!!!*



bobrok said:


> Hello,
> I chose the "green" forum as the best place to post this. If I need to be redirected please acknowledge.
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen plans for a mechanical (that is, a non-electrically operated) ceiling fan? I'm looking for something to gently push the heat down from the ceiling when heating my off-grid cabin in the winter and I would love to cobble something together if I just knew how to apply the mechanics of, say, an old fashioned wind up mantle clock to the propulsion of fan blades. I figure I would have to rewind frequently but I am prepared to deal with that part if the other is possible.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance for replies.


The Old fashioned wind up Mantle Clock does not have the Torque to drive a ceiling fan! Perhaps a Water or Gas turbine-driven fan? Or... an Exercise bike!
(Now more than ever):laughing::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## spark plug

Shmizer said:


> Hey Bobrok
> 
> Go rent the Mosquito Coast with Harrison Ford. They have the exact fan you are looking for in the movie. It uses a gravity weight as a power source. If you pause the image, there is enough detail to reverse engineer it. I am planing to build a replica of this fan for my off grid cabin later this summer.


Just be certain that the weights don't bring down the ceiling fan with them! Home ceiling boxes aren't built as strong as is the (Custom) box on the Movie set! Besides. How' ya gonna keep the fan balanced on the swivel ball??? (Now more than ever):laughing::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## bobrok

For those who haven't seen it this is a still from the movie of the fan under discussion. Personally I think it's just a prop and wouldn't work for real, but it is very close in concept to what I'd like to have at my camp.
Any ideas/comments on the fan?


----------



## garyofcourse

*we're making an off the grid ceiling fan*

Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineering student at Georgia Tech. Im in my final semester and we're making an off-the-grid ceiling fan as part of our senior design course.

I was scouring the internet looking for existing ceiling fans because (a) we want to know if such devices exist, and what mechanisms they use, before making one and (b) we need to make sure nothing we create is patented. While searching around I stumbled upon this forum.

The good news for you guys is my team (theres 5 of us) has already commtited to making this fan as part of the course, so one way or another we're gonna have an off the grid ceiling fan ready by last week of November. Will be willing to share this stuff with you guys.

Right now we're still debating on what mechanisms to use, but the 2 we're considering are (1) weights/pulleys and (2) a torque spring mechanism sort of like a garage door. We're working on the math because we gotta make sure the fan runs for a reasonable amount of time between cranks. 

I was wondering if you guys have any idea what a "comfortable" fan speed would be? In order to maximize running time we're gonna have to minimize fan speed, so striking a balance here is important.

Anyway feel free to present us with ideas, and I'll keep anyone interested posted on our progress.

Also chances are at the end of the semester when we graduate we're not gonna want to hold on to our prototype so we might just give it to anyone who asks.

Gautam


----------



## DangerMouse

garyofcourse said:


> Also chances are at the end of the semester when we graduate we're not gonna want to hold on to our prototype so we might just give it to anyone who asks.
> 
> Gautam


sign me up!



DM


----------



## bobrok

garyofcourse said:


> Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineering student at Georgia Tech. Im in my final semester and we're making an off-the-grid ceiling fan as part of our senior design course.
> 
> I was scouring the internet looking for existing ceiling fans because (a) we want to know if such devices exist, and what mechanisms they use, before making one and (b) we need to make sure nothing we create is patented. While searching around I stumbled upon this forum.
> 
> The good news for you guys is my team (theres 5 of us) has already commtited to making this fan as part of the course, so one way or another we're gonna have an off the grid ceiling fan ready by last week of November. Will be willing to share this stuff with you guys.
> 
> Right now we're still debating on what mechanisms to use, but the 2 we're considering are (1) weights/pulleys and (2) a torque spring mechanism sort of like a garage door. We're working on the math because we gotta make sure the fan runs for a reasonable amount of time between cranks.
> 
> I was wondering if you guys have any idea what a "comfortable" fan speed would be? In order to maximize running time we're gonna have to minimize fan speed, so striking a balance here is important.
> 
> Anyway feel free to present us with ideas, and I'll keep anyone interested posted on our progress.
> 
> Also chances are at the end of the semester when we graduate we're not gonna want to hold on to our prototype so we might just give it to anyone who asks.
> 
> Gautam


 
Hi Gary,

Thanks for coming forward! I'd be happy to outline the specifics of my fan requirements. I may have something of interest for you as well.

Please PM me and we can exchange information. 

Thanks,
bobrok


----------



## Mr Chips

bobrok said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Please PM me and we can exchange information.
> 
> Thanks,
> bobrok


Because he is a new member he may not have PM privledges yet....


----------



## DangerMouse

Mr Chips said:


> Because he is a new member he may not have PM privledges yet....


Mr Chips is right... he'll need 20 posts to pm. however, YOU can send HIM a PM with your email address and he can get back to you that way.

DM


----------



## garyofcourse

Yep I dont see any option to send a PM but feel free to PM me. However since this is a prototype we're gonna have to go with stuff available to us such as using the fan blades of an old electric fan which we pulled out of someones garage and throwing together a rough frame or maybe buying a cheap one. It will look fairly rough and ugly when completed since the purpose of the project is to demonstrate the mechanisms. But I will post photos/schematics of all the parts and a description of the process so it'll be pretty easy to copy. I will be making a website as part of the course but you'll have to wait a month or so for that.


----------



## bobrok

DangerMouse said:


> Mr Chips is right... he'll need 20 posts to pm. however, YOU can send HIM a PM with your email address and he can get back to you that way.
> 
> DM


 
Didn't realize this. Thanks. I guess that rules me out as well unless I go ahead and post some useless drivel to get my post count up, which I won't do.
I'll be there soon.


----------



## eredluin

*non-electric ceiling fan*

:thumbup:
Hey Gary, 
Great idea!! Fan speed..hmm. I'm not an engineer, but I think the regular slow speed on an electric ceiling fan would be fine. 
Also, people are always giving away, or selling cheap broken/outdated fans. Wouldn't it be great to be able to use those and build fans for ourselves and friends/ family to save money and not have to depend on the electric company. 
If you guys can come up with one that isn't too difficult to build, you'd be doing a LOT of people a favor by sharing the plans.
How will we find your website where you'll post schematics and pics?
I LOVE geeks. (My daughter is one of two female pilots out of 52 students in the Professional Flight Major in college. She and all her friends are geeks, great kids, gotta love em).





garyofcourse said:


> Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineering student at Georgia Tech. Im in my final semester and we're making an off-the-grid ceiling fan as part of our senior design course.
> 
> I was scouring the internet looking for existing ceiling fans because (a) we want to know if such devices exist, and what mechanisms they use, before making one and (b) we need to make sure nothing we create is patented. While searching around I stumbled upon this forum.
> 
> The good news for you guys is my team (theres 5 of us) has already commtited to making this fan as part of the course, so one way or another we're gonna have an off the grid ceiling fan ready by last week of November. Will be willing to share this stuff with you guys.
> 
> Right now we're still debating on what mechanisms to use, but the 2 we're considering are (1) weights/pulleys and (2) a torque spring mechanism sort of like a garage door. We're working on the math because we gotta make sure the fan runs for a reasonable amount of time between cranks.
> 
> I was wondering if you guys have any idea what a "comfortable" fan speed would be? In order to maximize running time we're gonna have to minimize fan speed, so striking a balance here is important.
> 
> Anyway feel free to present us with ideas, and I'll keep anyone interested posted on our progress.
> 
> Also chances are at the end of the semester when we graduate we're not gonna want to hold on to our prototype so we might just give it to anyone who asks.
> 
> Gautam


----------



## bobrok

garyofcourse said:


> Yep I dont see any option to send a PM but feel free to PM me. However since this is a prototype we're gonna have to go with stuff available to us such as using the fan blades of an old electric fan which we pulled out of someones garage and throwing together a rough frame or maybe buying a cheap one. It will look fairly rough and ugly when completed since the purpose of the project is to demonstrate the mechanisms. But I will post photos/schematics of all the parts and a description of the process so it'll be pretty easy to copy. I will be making a website as part of the course but you'll have to wait a month or so for that.


 
Hi Gary,

Since neither of us has PM privileges yet I've set up an e-mail account to facilitate communication. Please send me an e-mail to [email protected] when you are able.

I am very interested in talking with you about your project. 

Thank you.

bobrok


----------



## spark plug

*Yearning for the simple life!*

eredluin (Poster #46)That train of thought could lead us back Two and a Half Centuries to the era of the Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick maker. In fact we can find substitutes for most technological advances. The point is that we must swim with the tide. Go along with the technology of our times. If we live in an area where there are frequent Electrical outages, then we must find contemporary solutions, like Backup Generators or Large Storage Batteries! (Now more than ever):yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## garyofcourse

Hey guys, the professor is very big on keeping things secret. Part of this is because he wants us to learn how projects need to be done in secrecy so that later there is no trouble when dealing with issues like patents. Some bad news for now:
1. Hes asked that the websites be password protected so that non authorized people (basically people other than him and the team) are not able to access it. Apparently if you openly disclose information on the internet it might not be accepted by the patent office later since the information is already common knowledge. 

2. He's informed us that pretty much everything we make technically belongs to GeorgiaTech. If GT decides to stake claim to the product, at the end of the semester we might have to sign some sort of disclosure which basically gives GT full right to do what it wants and it becomes their intellectual property.

The good news is GT will probably not be interested in something like an off the grid fan. The research done here is usually on very high tech stuff. Also never in the history of the course has GT actually stepped in and claimed a product. These student designs are basically too primitive for their interest. So this might not be an issue.

The other issue as of now is getting the teammates to agree to disclose this stuff. I'm not sure if any of them actually want to patent this stuff. But if they do I will be required to keep it under wraps. Quite frankly our plan was to develop the fan so it can be used in developing countries or 3rd world countries where people do not have constant electricity supply. So I dont think we want to patent it. If we do go ahead and patent it, I dont think any of us could care to protect the patent, we'll just have a patent on our resume and be done with it.

Bottom line tho is I need to wait till the end of the course to see what I am allowed to do. Even if I cant post pics or detailed instructions I'll give you guys hints about what you should do.


----------



## garyofcourse

bobrok said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Since neither of us has PM privileges yet I've set up an e-mail account to facilitate communication. Please send me an e-mail to [email protected] when you are able.
> 
> I am very interested in talking with you about your project.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> bobrok


Bobrok, I've emailed you. But like I mentioned in the post a few mins ago I cant really disclose much at this point.


----------



## garyofcourse

eredluin said:


> :thumbup:
> Hey Gary,
> Great idea!! Fan speed..hmm. I'm not an engineer, but I think the regular slow speed on an electric ceiling fan would be fine.


Yes fan speed will be slow. Already picked a speed, now doing math to find energy required.



eredluin said:


> :thumbup:
> Also, people are always giving away, or selling cheap broken/outdated fans. Wouldn't it be great to be able to use those and build fans for ourselves and friends/ family to save money and not have to depend on the electric company.


We are using an outdated fan that was lying in the garage. Easiest this way, don't have to waste time building a hub and fan blades, not to mention dealing with the bearings inside it.



eredluin said:


> :thumbup:
> If you guys can come up with one that isn't too difficult to build, you'd be doing a LOT of people a favor by sharing the plans.


It won't be difficult to build at all. Also cost will be low, I think we'll make it within $100.



eredluin said:


> :thumbup:
> I LOVE geeks. (My daughter is one of two female pilots out of 52 students in the Professional Flight Major in college. She and all her friends are geeks, great kids, gotta love em).


Guess I am a geek :yes:
Im actually an Aerospace engineer. Mechanical eng is my second degree. But I dont know how to fly. We have a flying club on campus tho, might learn if I have time/money next yr.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

spark plug said:


> eredluin (Poster #46)That train of thought could lead us back Two and a Half Centuries to the era of the Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick maker. In fact we can find substitutes for most technological advances. The point is that we must swim with the tide. Go along with the technology of our times. If we live in an area where there are frequent Electrical outages, then we must find contemporary solutions, like Backup Generators or Large Storage Batteries


Actually I think the future should be solar, water & wind power
We can't rely on fossil fuels forever
And with elecric rates & everthing else going up I'd like to cut down on what I pay
We use candles & oil lamps for short outages
Of course we have only had 2 outahes in 6 years

If I ever get some spare time I'd like to take apart a fan & try to make a manual fan


----------



## spark plug

Scuba_Dave said:


> Actually I think the future should be solar, water & wind power
> We can't rely on fossil fuels forever
> And with elecric rates & everthing else going up I'd like to cut down on what I pay
> We use candles & oil lamps for short outages
> Of course we have only had 2 outahes in 6 years
> 
> If I ever get some spare time I'd like to take apart a fan & try to make a manual fan


When I stated that we should seek contemporary solutions to today's energy problems, I didn't mean to say that I am not fascinated by the life of 250 Years ago. As a matter of fact I am. But to be practical we can't live today's fast paced life with the technology of yesteryear. As a form of relaxation it would be wonderful to step back and live (for a while) in a house (in a valley) "Driven" by Wind and water power. For lighting we can use "Lux" Kerosene lamps. There's nothing more wonderful than splitting logs for cooking and heating. All of that is good for a vacation. But then we have to get back to real life. (Now more than ever):laughing::no::whistling2on't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## islandmon

bobrok said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Thanks for coming forward! I'd be happy to outline the specifics of my fan requirements. I may have something of interest for you as well.
> 
> Please PM me and we can exchange information.
> 
> Thanks,
> bobrok


I have been interested in this type of fan for a long time. I live on Dominica and want to get off grid. I read this post a while back and did some sketches .....don't have engineering background but see if you think this idea works. At least to get started.

The weights are just like on the movie picture and drives the pulleys. Each pulley would be double and simply rotate on an individual shaft per pully. The size of the double pulley would be 2 or 3 inches in diameter and 10 or 12 respectively. So that you would be basically multiplying the driven feet of belt by about 10 on each pulley. Drive each pulley from the 10" to the next pulleys 2" and therefore get about (don't murder me with the math guys)...just rudimentary measures would yeild about multiples of 10.

The first would travel at 10r's........2 would travel at 20r's....3 would travel at 200r's and so on until the forth one would be on the fan blade.

Naive as I am I was just going to add weight and adjust the blade size and pitch to achieve about a 200 RPM fan speed and hopefully a 4 hour run time in an 8' fall of the weights.

I'm I over simplifying? I was looking at the fan resistance to be the govenor for the weights. Looks really feasable to me. Can't find parts on this island to try it. I think third world countrys could really benifit from this.

I would start with two 1/4" thick aluminum plates about 2' square and stack them and drill the holes in them to receive the axels for the pulleys. Very light weight pressed steel type or even aluminum cast. They just need an axle with a shoulder on each end like a shoulder screw so you could secure them in place and be self adjusted and then install the pulleys that have their bearing that fit the axle. Flip each double pulley so you are driving 10'" to 2" each time.....

Thanks for listening to my self admitted naive design.
Islandmon


----------



## islandmon

*One more thing on the fan design..*

I think if the design started with a driver like a garage door rotational spring then the more you load it the faster it would go. Fast to start and slow to finish if it didn't fly apart.

I say weights are the same throughout the travel and you only have to adjust the fan pitch and/or size for the governing of the speed.
Thanks,
Islandmon


----------



## DangerMouse

Here's how I'd do it with what I have laying around right now.
Garage door spring to store power.
bike parts up the wazoo for gears and chains.
use crank or weights to turn gears.
use chains and gears instead of belts and pulleys, this will allow changing speed of fan as easily as shifting the gears.
The slower it rotates, the longer it lasts.
Sorry it took me so long to think up something plausible, I'm still building out here in BFE, and my magic toys keep me pretty busy too...

DM


----------



## islandmon

DangerMouse said:


> Here's how I'd do it with what I have laying around right now.
> Garage door spring to store power.
> bike parts up the wazoo for gears and chains.
> use crank or weights to turn gears.
> use chains and gears instead of belts and pulleys, this will allow changing speed of fan as easily as shifting the gears.
> The slower it rotates, the longer it lasts.
> Sorry it took me so long to think up something plausible, I'm still building out here in BFE, and my magic toys keep me pretty busy too...
> 
> DM


I love the bicycle chain drive. Thought of using a ten speed setup originally myself but the problem on this island is everything is used up and then trashed. Nothing useable left like in the States. I have located an car junkyard and have hopes for that area in the future. I'm really interested in what you folks thing about the idea I had of doubling the pullies......or chains.....same principle. Just don't know how to overcome the spead change of the load on the garage door spring. Seems like you'd be changing gears all the time. haaa!!! Hell that might be just the ticket to give you something to do. Haaaaa!!!
Have a great day guys.....I love people who think and say "Can do"! You are a great bunch of guys!
Islandmon


----------



## Capt. Mark

*Non-Electric Ceiling Fans*

There is a man in Duluth, Minnesota- He is a commercial Fisherman. he builds furniture, boats and is a very good Machinists. He Builds on Order Non-Electric Ceiling Fans that are spring (wind-up) powered and very long lasting. They have a long arm that goes into a square socket and you wind the spring up every hour. 

Howards Fish House this is where you will find him.


----------



## bobrok

Capt. Mark said:


> There is a man in Duluth, Minnesota- He is a commercial Fisherman. he builds furniture, boats and is a very good Machinists. He Builds on Order Non-Electric Ceiling Fans that are spring (wind-up) powered and very long lasting. They have a long arm that goes into a square socket and you wind the spring up every hour.
> 
> Howards Fish House this is where you will find him.


Hi Capt. Mark,

Thank you for the post. Would you be able to provide me a little more information about who to contact and how?
I don't think it prudent to post names, etc. here but I would greatly appreciate it if you would e-mail me at [email protected] to provide as much info as you think wise. I am the OP on this thread.

P.S. Are you the "last fisherman standing"?

bobrok


----------



## spark plug

Capt. Mark said:


> There is a man in Duluth, Minnesota- He is a commercial Fisherman. he builds furniture, boats and is a very good Machinists. He Builds on Order Non-Electric Ceiling Fans that are spring (wind-up) powered and very long lasting. They have a long arm that goes into a square socket and you wind the spring up every hour.
> 
> Howards Fish House this is where you will find him.


It's wonderful. But I'm too lazy to walk over every hour on the hour to wind up a spring. Plus. every spring and summer I have a ceiling fan working, in addition to the air conditioner in my bedroom. so when someone comes up with a spring loaded fan or any other machine that lasts about 10/12 hours+, I'll be ready to put in my order.
p.s.: Maybe we'll invent an electronic spring winder with sensors that will also be connected to the internet, through X10 or other Home automation technology!


----------



## LittleJohn

Hey there is a guy from the Netherlands who built a weight driven fan that looks really cool. His name is Steven Kessel and he called his fan the ventilator. Supposedly you have to crank the weights up for a few minutes but it will keep the fan moving for an hour or more. If you Google his name and ventilator you can find some pictures and preliminary sketches of his design. I would love to build one of these. Good Luck


----------



## spark plug

LittleJohn said:


> Hey there is a guy from the Netherlands who built a weight driven fan that looks really cool. His name is Steven Kessel and he called his fan the ventilator. Supposedly you have to crank the weights up for a few minutes but it will keep the fan moving for an hour or more. If you Google his name and ventilator you can find some pictures and preliminary sketches of his design. I would love to build one of these. Good Luck


I would love to enjoy the breeze coming out of one of these. But I'd need (to hire) someone to crank it up for me every hour or so. I'm a lazy person.:laughing:!


----------



## bobrok

LittleJohn said:


> Hey there is a guy from the Netherlands who built a weight driven fan that looks really cool. His name is Steven Kessel and he called his fan the ventilator. Supposedly you have to crank the weights up for a few minutes but it will keep the fan moving for an hour or more. If you Google his name and ventilator you can find some pictures and preliminary sketches of his design. I would love to build one of these. Good Luck


Thanks for the heads-up LittleJohn. I always appreciate new info on this subject and will look into it.

Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## equanimity

*Non-elec fan - baby swing?*

I've wondered if a wind-up baby swing could be modified to make a fan of sorts. You know, one of those stand-mounted cradles that swing an infant back and forth after you wind a crank at the top. Seems as if the cradle could be replaced with a paddle of some kind, and the whole lot could be wall-mounted.


----------



## bobrok

equanimity said:


> I've wondered if a wind-up baby swing could be modified to make a fan of sorts. You know, one of those stand-mounted cradles that swing an infant back and forth after you wind a crank at the top. Seems as if the cradle could be replaced with a paddle of some kind, and the whole lot could be wall-mounted.


 
equanimity: You know...that's 'out of the box' thinking. I'm going to give this some thought. Don't know how practical the wall mount would be, and there is that loud tick-tick-tick as it unwinds. But just the alternate idea from a ceiling mount deserves a shout out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gladerunner

how about having your pulleys attached to an outside wind mill


----------



## bobrok

just a guy said:


> how about having your pulleys attached to an outside wind mill


I need a more reliable (mechanical) power supply. Do you know how much a wind turbine would cost? Tnx for the suggestion tho.


----------



## Mikay

Capt. Mark said:


> There is a man in Duluth, Minnesota- He is a commercial Fisherman. he builds furniture, boats and is a very good Machinists. He Builds on Order Non-Electric Ceiling Fans that are spring (wind-up) powered and very long lasting. They have a long arm that goes into a square socket and you wind the spring up every hour.
> 
> Howards Fish House this is where you will find him.


WONDERFUL information. I've been searching for information on this subject for several years, infrequently.

We have an off grid cabin about 2 hours from Duluth, in Northern Wisconsin. Our bedroom is in a loft and the wood heat in the winter really heats the upstairs up way too well. Such a fan would be perfect to run 3-4 cycles thru before going to bed to cool things down a bit.

To the Georgia Tech student working on the project, plz keep updating us.

To Spark Plug, not everyone feels that technology is as wonderful and necessary as you do.

I can be reached at twintwelve1484 at ya who.


----------



## spark plug

just a guy said:


> how about having your pulleys attached to an outside wind mill


But when there's wind and a draft, there is no (urgent) need for a fan inside.:no:!


----------



## bobrok

Mikay said:


> WONDERFUL information. I've been searching for information on this subject for several years, infrequently.
> 
> We have an off grid cabin about 2 hours from Duluth, in Northern Wisconsin. Our bedroom is in a loft and the wood heat in the winter really heats the upstairs up way too well. Such a fan would be perfect to run 3-4 cycles thru before going to bed to cool things down a bit.
> 
> To the Georgia Tech student working on the project, plz keep updating us.
> 
> To Spark Plug, not everyone feels that technology is as wonderful and necessary as you do.
> 
> I can be reached at twintwelve1484 at ya who.


 
FYI Mikay: I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Gladerunner

spark plug said:


> But when there's wind and a draft, there is no (urgent) need for a fan inside.:no:!


 his original needs were to move heat back down from ceiling during heating season:yes:


----------



## wsxnc

Great idea/thread! I didnt know there were others looking to make one.

The only way I can think of would be weights/pulleys or springs. I'd be interested in knowing how the GT student solved this.


----------



## homerb

Here's a neat idea. Why not see if you can make a "stirling engine". 

Since a stirling engine uses a closed loop of gas such as helium or nitrogen, and it gets its energy from a "temperature differential", I think it would be perfect for an application like this. 

By having part of the engine on the bottom of the room (cold side) , and part of the engine at the top of the room (hot side) , the highest temperature differential will run the fan the fastest, and the fan will automatically slow down when the temperature is evenly distributed in the room. Of course, the components of the engine and the capacity of the gas will need to be properly sized and calibrated to be able to get the right amount of power for the fan, given the temperature differential in the room. This relatively small temperature differential should be enough to power a small ceiling fan. 

You said that you are looking to cool down the top of the cabin in the winter from the "wood heat stove". You could mount one side of the stirling engine near the stove, and the other side of the stirling engine outside where it's cold. This would be really good in the winter, but not so much in the summer. But getting heat from a stove for a stirling engine and cooling it outside in the snow can produce massive amounts of power from such a huge temperature differential. Enough to run a generator and produce enough power to run the entire cabin, just from burning wood in the stove. 

Pretty cool idea if you ask me... 

Homer


----------



## bobrok

O


homerb said:


> Here's a neat idea. Why not see if you can make a "stirling engine".
> 
> Since a stirling engine uses a closed loop of gas such as helium or nitrogen, and it gets its energy from a "temperature differential", I think it would be perfect for an application like this.
> 
> By having part of the engine on the bottom of the room (cold side) , and part of the engine at the top of the room (hot side) , the highest temperature differential will run the fan the fastest, and the fan will automatically slow down when the temperature is evenly distributed in the room. Of course, the components of the engine and the capacity of the gas will need to be properly sized and calibrated to be able to get the right amount of power for the fan, given the temperature differential in the room. This relatively small temperature differential should be enough to power a small ceiling fan.
> 
> You said that you are looking to cool down the top of the cabin in the winter from the "wood heat stove". You could mount one side of the stirling engine near the stove, and the other side of the stirling engine outside where it's cold. This would be really good in the winter, but not so much in the summer. But getting heat from a stove for a stirling engine and cooling it outside in the snow can produce massive amounts of power from such a huge temperature differential. Enough to run a generator and produce enough power to run the entire cabin, just from burning wood in the stove.
> 
> Pretty cool idea if you ask me...
> 
> Homer


Homer, thanks for the post. That's a good idea but can it be implemented? My hope, of course, is that you are an engineer and can do the calculations to build it. Any ideas on how and where to start? Would you think that the mechanics of a Stirling engine would be simpler than anything we've discussed here?


----------



## homerb

bobrok said:


> O
> 
> Homer, thanks for the post. That's a good idea but can it be implemented? My hope, of course, is that you are an engineer and can do the calculations to build it. Any ideas on how and where to start? Would you think that the mechanics of a Stirling engine would be simpler than anything we've discussed here?


Glad you like the idea. I have no doubt that it can be implemented easily. 

Unfortunately, I'm no mechanical engineer. I'm a Finance professor. But that doesn't stop me from projects like this. 

I think it can be implemented simply and realistically. Much simpler than most everything else discussed here. 

Here's a bunch of youtube videos I found on large stirling engines that would be practial enough to run a ceiling fan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W_6GFfkb4k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7_1W799nkk

As luck would have it, here's a stirling engine fan!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBpRl5eF3fc

This one is my favorite. Here's a really nice one with all it's intricate mechanical beauty. Engine kits like this can be bought on eBay for a few hundred bucks.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtbbeLe2CjM

Let me know what you think!

If this were my project, I'd buy one of those beautiful stirling engine kits rather than building one from scratch, and use it as a display piece, powering the fan somehow, either with a belt and pulley system, or with two electric motors. (no batteries)

Running on heat from the stove, a stirling engine could power the entire cabin. Find a generator with a blown engine and hook up the stirling engine to it. Or hook up a few car alternators to it to charge up a bank of batteries with an inverter. 

Homer


----------



## homerb

fireguy said:


> We have used picture B, they last about 5 years before they quit. We now have picture A, it is about dead. The fans are quiet and move a small amount of air, but it makes a difference. We hunt out of a 10x16.5 wall tent w/5foot sides. Even in zero ° temps, we are warm in our canvas tent with the fan on the wood stove.


The "ecofan" seems like the most practical fan to use. 

Pretty neat.


----------



## arisyap

*non-electric ceiling fan*

hey guys! Non-electric fan is really a great idea! Imagine how much energy would be saved if everyone is using that. Hopefully you find one, and please don't forget to share it with us. Thanks!


----------



## MikeP1

I have seen what you are looking for. It called a Nordic Ware Oven Aire. It is meant to be used to turn any oven into a convection oven but that is what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## bigjoker

Did anyone in this thread ever build one of these? I have been thinking of how to accomplish this off and on for a few years, but haven't gotten around to doing it yet.


----------



## bobrok

bigjoker said:


> Did anyone in this thread ever build one of these? I have been thinking of how to accomplish this off and on for a few years, but haven't gotten around to doing it yet.


sent a note to your gmail.


----------



## HVAC_NW

Some cars use power steering fluid and the pump to operate a hydraulic motor instead of electric motor for radiator fans. You can use a diesel engine to run a hydraulic pump and use glycol based fluid to operate hydraulic motors. 

Or, you can use a fuel powered air compressor to run air motors


----------



## bobrok

This is the last time I will bump this thread. I've received a half-dozen different e-mails in the last couple of weeks asking what I've found and if I know anyone who has ever made one of these fans and that is why I am doing this. There has been a lot of useful comment and information passed around since I began this thread, and one or two false starts, but no fan. I want to thank everyone who participated and encourage you and anyone to post new information or experiments that you have done.

I am continuing to work on the puzzle of moving heat downwards but I am likely going to change direction as to the method to be used. If I create a good, working piece of equipment I'll share it with everyone.

Thanks.


----------



## NC Pines

Hi all, 

I found this site while searching for a non-electric ceiling fan I saw on ABC yesterday. It doesn't seem that the inventor has them in production yet, but thought I'd at least share the link to the show since there are so many others here that are interested. Hopefully she'll get these on the market sooner or later.

The fan segment starts around 26:00 

http://beta.abc.go.com/shows/the-revolution/video/PL55125774/_m_VD55188337

Does anyone know if there's been any progress from the dicussions on previous pages?


----------



## bobrok

NC Pines said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found this site while searching for a non-electric ceiling fan I saw on ABC yesterday. It doesn't seem that the inventor has them in production yet, but thought I'd at least share the link to the show since there are so many others here that are interested. Hopefully she'll get these on the market sooner or later.
> 
> The fan segment starts around 26:00
> 
> http://beta.abc.go.com/shows/the-revolution/video/PL55125774/_m_VD55188337
> 
> Does anyone know if there's been any progress from the dicussions on previous pages?


Please recheck your link. It is only 4 minutes long and doesn't point to the segment about the fan. Am interested if you can link it up here. Thanks.


----------



## NC Pines

bobrok said:


> Please recheck your link. It is only 4 minutes long and doesn't point to the segment about the fan. Am interested if you can link it up here. Thanks.


Sorry about that, lets try again! This should be from the beginning of the show... a PITA to fastforward through because you get stuck with commercials but it should be there at 26:00. 

http://abc.go.com/watch/the-revolution/SH55125775/VD55188369/the-revolution-42


----------



## tiderider

*Heat Chimny*

Hi Bobrok,

I was not able to read all the postings so can not say if some else has already suggested what I would like to suggest here. If you want to push out the hot air gently you can use what was known in the old Persian world as Baadgir or as Malqaf in the old Arab world. It is basically a long vertical shaft that provide the hot air a channel to rise and accelerate upwards. It consequently creates suction drawing more air up the chimney. I can also additionally use the wind to create more suction. This would of course be bulky but is a real long term solution as it has no moving parts. This system can still be found in countries like Morocco and is the basic ventilation and cooling method used in many natural systems such as the colonies or ants or bees.

http://irandiscovery.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/baadgir-wind-tower.html

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ba...w=103&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:90

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ma...117&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:102

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ma...45&tbnw=132&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:15,i:41

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ret-vast-underground-cities--ventilation.html

http://jeb.biologists.org/content/151/1/71.full.pdf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZUfnJ7QKrw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLtMtJEXp0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZUfnJ7QKrw


Good luck with your quest,

Majid


----------



## gma2rjc

The structure built by the ants is incredible. Fifth link down from the top, if anyone else wants to see it. They poured 10 tons of cement in to fill it up! Very cool to see when it's completely uncovered.

Thanks for the link tiderider.


----------



## garethcooper9

Is that something that could help you:
http://www.lumens.com/Air-Shadow-Me...erm=AirShadowMechanicalCeilingFanbyFanimation


----------



## YerDugliness

I could see a windmill type source of power, with the pump rod hooked to a bicycle pedal assembly, which would then turn a shaft with a pulley on it and provide the propulsion for the belts system.

There is a restaurant in Rockport, TX, where the 10 or so ceiling fans are all powered by what looks like a long loop of rope, but the propulsion is by electric motor. I like the idea of a 12-volt motor, powered by solar PV panels...but I could see there might not be enough power to keep it going in a blizzard when the need to circulate heat is greatest.

Good project....if not a standard "fan" type windmill (which would present some problems b/c the wind would swivel the tail around and that might well prove a problem for the attachment to the bicycle pedal arms), better yet a sort of vertical axis squirrel-cage fan. That way no matter which direction the wind was blowing from the fan's frame could be fixed and the problem with attachment to the crank assembly would be solved...or, better yet, eliminated--if the axis of the pulley's shaft were vertical the pulley could function to drive the belt/rope system without need for a pedal crank assembly . Still haven't figured out how to waterproof such a system...I visualize it as roof mounted, but it could be mounted to a porch and the belt/rope system protected from rain....can't be too difficult, can it?

I think the fan assembly from an old "Swamp cooler" type air-conditioner would work if it could be coupled to a large fan assembly, would just require a decent source of moving air to provide the power.

Cheers!

Dugly


----------



## JustFixItPM

gma2rjc said:


> The structure built by the ants is incredible. Fifth link down from the top, if anyone else wants to see it. They poured 10 tons of cement in to fill it up! Very cool to see when it's completely uncovered.
> 
> Thanks for the link tiderider.


Agreed, that is amazing to look at!


----------



## RobinRMB

This conversation may already be closed but I was also looking for a spring-driven fan to go in my off-grid cabin. I found several old patents from the early 1900s by googling spring motor fan. There are pictures and descriptions. Thought this might be of some help to someone who's mechanically inclined.

If anyone has any idea of how to build a non-electric fan I would be very interested. I'm just going to start experimenting. Maybe try to adapt a victrola/phonograph spring motor. Maybe build some kind of grand-father clock mechanism. www.veproject1.com has some ideas about using gravity or magnetism, but I'm not sure these would be strong enough to create much of an air flow. Springs or weights seem the best way to go.

Found a spring powered bike here: http://www.clockworkmotorcycle.org/


----------



## LynnMiles

An easy way is to have your rooms with small and designed air holes that will keep the room cool and if you have adjustable covers to that, you can control the temp as well. I've seen such things in many homes. I don't know the actual mechanism.


----------



## Fix'n it

i didn't read this thread. so someone may have already had this idea. but here goes anyway.


have a shaft go though the ceiling and roof. with fans on both ends. wind turns the outside fan, shaft turns the inside fan.


BOOM ! there is your "green" ceiling fan.


----------



## beenthere

Fix'n it said:


> i didn't read this thread. so someone may have already had this idea. but here goes anyway.
> 
> 
> have a shaft go though the ceiling and roof. with fans on both ends. wind turns the outside fan, shaft turns the inside fan.
> 
> 
> BOOM ! there is your "green" ceiling fan.


Good idea. Don't forget a brake system to control the inside fan's speed.


----------



## r0ckstarr

beenthere said:


> Good idea. Don't forget a brake system to control the inside fan's speed.


Set it up with a gear set from something like, or similar to, a 10spd bike, so you have multiple speeds, or reduced effort on less windy days.


----------



## beenthere

r0ckstarr said:


> Set it up with a gear set from something like, or similar to, a 10spd bike, so you have multiple speeds, or reduced effort on less windy days.


Almost needs to be an automatic system. So that it will adjust down while the person is a way if need be. A centrifugal clutch could be used on the driven shaft.


----------



## Fix'n it

beenthere said:


> Good idea. Don't forget a brake system to control the inside fan's speed.


yeah. and the bearings it would ride on. 

a brake to shut it off. and variable pitch blades, like a helicopter, for the inside wind force.

going green can be expensive.


----------



## r0ckstarr

Fix'n it said:


> going green can be expensive.


But if we all got together and built this, we could make millions.


----------



## bjmiller

This is exactly what I am trying to find or create...


----------



## beenthere

@bjmiller

Participants may not solicit users for any project or purpose external to the forum; public, private, or commercial. Most importantly our member base is not a resource to be "mined" by individuals, groups, or businesses, for profit or not for profit. If you SPAM our members in any manner, your account will be disabled.

Please read our site rules, thank you.


----------



## YerDugliness

There is a seafood restaurant in Port Arkansas, TX called “The Boiling Pot”...yes, they serve a fantastic medley of boiled vegetables and seafood, but that ain’t why I called!
That business has about 12 ceiling fans in the dining room, all of which are driven by a long leather or rubber belt, with the exception of the drive fan, which was electric.
OK, so I understand the desire to eliminate electricity from the equation...for this particular assembly that could quite easily be created by a long shaft utilizing the air movement to rotate a non-motorized fan that uses blades similar to those of a vertical axis wind generator mounted on the roof...it would need to drive only one fan and that looooong belt would turn the rest of the dozen. In this location, about 100 feet from the bay, believe me, getting powered by the wind would be quite easy...the area is gfamous for the scenic wind-blown live oak trees which have yielded to the omnipresent onshore winds...they have been permanently “bent” (for lack of a better word—maybe “twisted”...by the winds so that they grow horizontally, close to the ground.
I suspect that the exercise in engineering would also require a braking mechanism...I’d be inclined to use a disc brake assembly from a mountain bike.
Cool thread!!! (no pun intended)...I’m sure we all have great visions of equally capable, if not more so, methods to devise such a system.
...and THAT, my friends, IS why I called!
Cheers from Dugly 😁


----------

